# Laser point 24



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Just got my laser point 24. Got it set up and running. I used the com cable connection. I can only print from sign cut elements.

Can I cut directly from illustrator?
Can I cut direct from Corel?
I've also tried Flexi 7, but I can't find the correct cutter driver in the production mngr. Can another cutter driver be substituted or can I download something for flexi from the web?

Please advise, thanks.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Flexi use Creation Pcut driver, can't remember which one but if you goto their forum, www.forum.uscutter.com they'll be able to help you.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

The LP will work with Flexi using the Creation PCut CT630 DMPL driver.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Where can I get that driver, it does not show up in my production mngr.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

It shows up in mine version 7.6 Creation-Pcut CT-630 DMPL


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

out da box said:


> Where can I get that driver, it does not show up in my production mngr.


 
Copy and paste this file in to your OutPut Drivers folder. Open Production manager back up, and it should now be there. Oh, you will have to unzip the folder to get to the file to copy it.

Not sure if yours is the same, but my destination is:

Crogram Files/Flexi/OutPut Drivers


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I'll try the plugin later. I just got finished 35 custom names on family reunion tees. I've got 3 kinda intricate designs to do on 3 tees for the same order and I'm done. Cutter works pretty good, a little noisy. Had a problem weith the rollers snagging- think i fixed it. Really wanted the gx-24, but dollar for dollar, this aint a bad piece of equipment, this order paid for it! THanks guys. Oh btw, how about contour cutting?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

out da box said:


> I'll try the plugin later. I just got finished 35 custom names on family reunion tees. I've got 3 kinda intricate designs to do on 3 tees for the same order and I'm done. Cutter works pretty good, a little noisy. Had a problem weith the rollers snagging- think i fixed it. Really wanted the gx-24, but dollar for dollar, this aint a bad piece of equipment, this order paid for it! THanks guys. Oh btw, how about contour cutting?


From what I understand, contour cutting with the LaserPoint can only be done with SignBlazer or SignCut, although there may be a possibility of having it contor cut with Flexi if David was able to get the Refine series to do it.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Ken, that driver works!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry guys but I was not able to get the laserpoint to contour cut through Flexi. I can contour cut through Flexi with a Refine, but the Refine and Laserpoint use 2 different drivers and that's the reason I can with the Refine and not the Laserpoint.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> Sorry guys but I was not able to get the laserpoint to contour cut through Flexi. I can contour cut through Flexi with a Refine, but the Refine and Laserpoint use 2 different drivers and that's the reason I can with the Refine and not the Laserpoint.


Am i reading this right..you can contour cut with the refine using flexi cutting software.... hmmmm.

One question how precise is the contour cutting on this?

Also what flexi version are you using?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes you are reading it correctly and as far as precision, I really don't know because I got it working and then never used it again since.   

I am using Flexi Pro 7.6


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow! Thank's for sharing David.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's a tutorial I did on US Cutter's forum on it. How to contour cut with Flexi Pro and Refine


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

out da box said:


> Thanks Ken, that driver works!


 
Glad to hear you got it working.


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

good budget machine. but pretty annoying noise it causes, thats why I moved up to graphtec, but overall great starter. you might want to get a serial to usb converter, there is a common issue w/ the usb connection. It would stop and cut your vinyl the wrong way and freeze up. (just heads up) purchased machine in dec. of 07.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

sk8ter4life said:


> good budget machine. but pretty annoying noise it causes, thats why I moved up to graphtec, but overall great starter. you might want to get a serial to usb converter, there is a common issue w/ the usb connection. It would stop and cut your vinyl the wrong way and freeze up. (just heads up) purchased machine in dec. of 07.


Yes, great machine for beginners to get started. The USB issue is not common with most computer setups, but has been seen on a few. Only need the Serial to USB cable if your particular computer experiences this issue.


----------



## gm2k8 (Jul 20, 2008)

i hope i have time tomorrow to finish setting up my laserpoint.. i got the stand up but the cutter still in the box.. just been so busy.. which is good i cant complain.. but it seems everytime i get a new "toy" as my wife calls it.. i get busy.. hmm.. maybe i can use that to my advantage.. when it slows down.. i just buy a new "toy" haha


----------



## EliteD (Jul 28, 2008)

I got my LP 24 today, took it outta the box and built the stand. I installed SignCut X2 (which I bought in hopes of changing to Mac eventually) and hooked my plotter up via USB. My laptop doesn't have a serial input. The new hardware found popped up and installed the driver, but when I try and cut the head goes all the way to the right and hits the shutoff button -- EVERY TIME!!

Ken I noticed your post here, and will put a call in tomorrow - i'm guessing I'm suffering from need for a SERIAL TO USB cable, but I want to be sure before I make a purchase I don't need to.

I also tried to cut from a SignBlazer Elements trial (it crashed every time I tried to cut)

Now I have a headache -


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Dan if you haven't already go to www.uscutter.com and go to their forum. There are people over there that will get you going. I "think" it may be that you have to calibrate your cutter. But I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## EliteD (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks - I've read a buncha stuff over there, and still have come up empty handed. Ken Imes is tech support for USCutter. That's why I posted here.


----------



## EliteD (Jul 28, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> I "think" it may be that you have to calibrate your cutter. But I'm not 100% on that.



P.S. - I tried to calibrate the cutter, In SignCut you have to move the blade with the keyboard arrow keys, but that function is not working on my computer.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a LP also. It works good as far as I'm concerned. I tried to figure out the contour cutting once, but it was complicated & I couldn't get it working.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

EliteD said:


> I got my LP 24 today, took it outta the box and built the stand. I installed SignCut X2 (which I bought in hopes of changing to Mac eventually) and hooked my plotter up via USB. My laptop doesn't have a serial input. The new hardware found popped up and installed the driver, but when I try and cut the head goes all the way to the right and hits the shutoff button -- EVERY TIME!!
> 
> Ken I noticed your post here, and will put a call in tomorrow - i'm guessing I'm suffering from need for a SERIAL TO USB cable, but I want to be sure before I make a purchase I don't need to.
> 
> ...


 
This is one of those odd cases where switching to Serial or Serial to USB might resolve the issue. Something on your computer is conflicting with the USB driver.


----------



## EliteD (Jul 28, 2008)

Not sure if I'm supposed to post a link to another forum, but here goes 


This is my post on USCutter's forum


----------



## EliteD (Jul 28, 2008)

kenimes said:


> This is one of those odd cases where switching to Serial or Serial to USB might resolve the issue. Something on your computer is conflicting with the USB driver.



so you don't think it's a calibration issue?


----------



## EliteD (Jul 28, 2008)

ok - just got home with a usb to serial and no luck

whats next?


----------



## EliteD (Jul 28, 2008)

spoke with Ken a few minutes ago - they're sending me a new motherboard for my cutter. I hope it works.


----------



## gm2k8 (Jul 20, 2008)

i finally got my dedicated pc done using spare parts (P4 2GHZ 512mb winxp) and i finally finished assembly by putting the laserpoint on the stand.. i hooked it up with serial since this pc had serial port.. and it was a close run..
installed the software.. quickly just pulled some clipart from the library.. did some text.. everything worked fine so far.. 
im using DollarStore $1 wrapping paper turned over and cut down from 30" to 20" so it would fit.. put the pen in and well
here are the first tries.. only had few minutes today to play with it.. so tomorrow i will design something and cut in vinyl but
i think i will keep doing the pen plotting first to make sure everything looks good before i do it in vinyl.. 

some pics below.. 



















one of our cats "sylvester" had to investigate my test run while i was taking pics of them on the floor


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I've never actually used my pen tool before, maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## gm2k8 (Jul 20, 2008)

pshawny said:


> I've never actually used my pen tool before, maybe I'll give it a try.


i figured i'd try with pen first.. and when i get a design i want to try.. im going to do it with the pen first.. to double check and make sure it looks good before i waste vinyl..


----------



## EliteD (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been using my cutter almost every day now for a few weeks, and haven't had any problems with it - Thanks to some helpful people at the USCutter forum, my original problems were identified and solved promptly. It's always stressful when things pile up on you and you have a piece of equiptment down, but the tech support for the LP24 is always available - 


Thanks Ken and Levi!


----------



## Inyourfaceprint (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a question. Has anyone ever heard of the Astex 1112?

If so, how good is this heat transfer machine and how much does it cost?


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you able to contour cut?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

EliteD said:


> I've been using my cutter almost every day now for a few weeks, and haven't had any problems with it - Thanks to some helpful people at the USCutter forum, my original problems were identified and solved promptly. It's always stressful when things pile up on you and you have a piece of equiptment down, but the tech support for the LP24 is always available -
> 
> 
> Thanks Ken and Levi!


 
We certainly try our best.

Thanks for the praise.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

The contour cutting feature of the LaserPoint is still being ironed out. seems that some can contour cut from SignBlazer, and some cannot. I even am having troubles, but am set to call someone who has had success today to get some details that I may be overlooking.

SignCut seems to produce better results with contour cutting and the LaserPoint, but there are also some that have had issues with the calibration, so I am trying to research this as well. SignCut is also working on videos and tutorials for the contour cutting with the LP.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah...using SignCut I still wasn't able to contour that great. I like signelements better, but I just can't get that darn "cut to print" feature to work. YOu don't think its a usb thing do you?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

tdprout said:


> Yeah...using SignCut I still wasn't able to contour that great. I like signelements better, but I just can't get that darn "cut to print" feature to work. YOu don't think its a usb thing do you?


 
I don't think so, but will know more once I walk through the process with someone who has had success. I am set to call him in about an hour.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool...I can't wait to see your next post!


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

I think it has to do with the cut mask setup. There was a step or two I was skipping, or doing differently, and once I was shown the light, I made about 6 successful contour plots in a row.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

kenimes said:


> I think it has to do with the cut mask setup.


 I couldn't quite figure that out as well......


----------



## EliteD (Jul 28, 2008)

I haven't tried to contour cut yet - I would like to get SignCut working sooner or later as well, anyone had any luck with it?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

EliteD said:


> I haven't tried to contour cut yet - I would like to get SignCut working sooner or later as well, anyone had any luck with it?


 
For contour cutting, yes.

I am going to draft a step by step on contour cutting with SignBlazer and the LP sometime today.

SignCut will be next in line, but I also think Kimon is working on some stuff already.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

tdprout said:


> I couldn't quite figure that out as well......


 
Once you create the outline, it needs to be selected, then you go to turn the cut mask On. This was the step I was missing. I had the whole graphic selected when I turned the cut mask on, and nothing would happen after I jogged to the reg, marks, then clicked on Cut.


----------

